# Spigarelli Barebow Stab Weights -- Description and picture



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I have received and tested the three newly available Spigarelli barebow weights. These weights are designed to fit into stabilizer bushings. They are sized so that the 12.2 cm barebow rule is not violated (well, depending on your riser). They come in three sizes:

360 g: mine weighs 360 g, length 38 mm diameter 40 mm
240 g: mine weighs 272 g, length 38 mm diameter 35 mm
190 g: mine weighs 178 g, length 38 mm diameter 28 mm

They have standard 5/16 24 pitch bolts.

I tried all three on my Best Moon with installed barebow kit. I used the central stabilizer bushing since I was concerned about limb bolt interference with the lower bushing.

Currently, my Moon tips back slightly on the shot and when balanced in the hand. The bow balanced nicely in the hand with each size weight but kicked back then straightened during the shot. I am continuing to experiment. 

On my Zenit (which I recently purchased from Barry Weinperl), I am using the 360 g weight in the central stab hole while I wait to receive my 400 g barebow kit. With the 360 g weight it seems to shoot a lot like the Moon with barebow kit. I think these weights could be useful when trying to use a non-barebow riser for barebow shooting. I am planning on testing them with my Gold Medalist. The Gold Medalist will allow weights in both the mid and lower stab holes without interfering with the limb bolts.

I purchased mine from Lancaster. Lancaster ordered three complete sets based upon my enquiry. They could have two sets left. Weights are purchased individually. You can also get them from Alternative, Arco Sport and Arco e Frecce. Here is a picture showing the 360 g weight installed in the Zenit with a ruler along side. The left side of the square is at 12 cm. The other weights are shown along side.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Have to correct the advertised weight sizes.

350 g: mine weighs 360 g, length 38 mm diameter 40 mm
250 g: mine weighs 272 g, length 38 mm diameter 35 mm
190 g: mine weighs 178 g, length 38 mm diameter 28 mm


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I bought one of the sets and they are very well made and nicely finished. At $19.95 each it is a reasonable price for something that will cost a lot more if you go to a machine shop to have them custom made. Been there and paid for that. (smile)

Dave


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Dave,

Let me know what you come up with if you use them on your Moon. I have not had time time to try one round weight in the lower limb yet like I understand you do.


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the pic and post. I have been looking for a suitable weight for my Flute and think that will do the trick. I got some prices on the custom side and Dave your right,WOW> anyway will be calling Lancaster. Thanks. Garrie.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Sweet. Thanks for the heads-up Hank. I'll have to give them a try...

John.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

These might also be excellent for ski-arc


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

As for ski-arc, the more weight you put on the bow, the more likely you are to break through the snow. I wish ski archery was around when I was at my peak as a mountain climber (pun unintended). I guess if you want to shoot in Alberta you have to do it on "three pins".


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

A little after the fact but however...............

I have used these weights. Initially a 350g on a KAP Prostyle and now a 190g on my 25" Moon with both weights in already. It takes getting used to the weight but the riser remains vertical on release. Removing the 190g weight from the bottom stab hole allows to riser to tip towards me slightly- not too much, it could be tolerated. Progressively removing riser weights results in increasing amounts of tipping.
The 350g weight in the bottom stab hole of my Gold Medalist results in a nicely balanced set up but I've not shot it much as both risers are newly acquired and I can only shoot/set up one at a time.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

for barebow purposes, would weights placed on the back of the lower part of the riser work just as well as those placed in front?


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I've tried it. The weight will be pulled down by gravity which means that mounting the weight on the front (shooters side) of the riser actually makes it tip back more.

A single 360g weight on the combination stabilizer and tiller adjustment bushing of my PSE Intrepid creates a perfectly balanced bow. This is because the standoff tiller adjuster places the weight far in front (back in techical terms) of the bow and forces the bow to stand up. The Intrepid makes a great barebow with the Spigarelli weights. I still have to have it measured but I think it will fit through the 12.2 cm ring.

I use the 190 g weight in the lower bushing on my Zenit (along with the heavy barebow kit) and will use one of the weights (don't know which) to the main stabilizer bushing on my Moon (along with two barebow kits).

After my experience with the Intrepid, I am thinking that hanging weights off the back (non shooter side) of the bow might be better than loading weight on the lower half of the riser as with the Best, Spigarelli and Bernardini risers. It will allow the bow to balance with less overall added weight.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

hank...am not sure if we mean the same thing when referring to front and back...by back i mean the side facing the shooter and vice versa...i now use backwts, fomax damper and a single long rod(no v-bar) for my fita set-ups on my x-factors and elan...if i take off the long rod/damper and retain the backwt would that now work as a barebow set-up??


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Barebow weights placed on the shooters side of the riser do not work well because they tend to tip the bow back as the weight tries to align itself with gravity. Weights must be on the front of the riser (away from the shooter). This pulls the bow forward as the weight tries to align itself with gravity. This has been my experience with my bows. You might get a another outcome with a different geometry.

This front and back stuff is very confusing. I really made a mess of it in my first response.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

I have seen video of a female shooter using a GM (Ithink!) with a single weight in the lower, string-side bushing at the 2006 World Field Archery championships in Gottenburg. The video is available on youtube. The riser was yellow/blue. 


Like Hank, quick experimentation on my part suggested that the weight worked better on the side away from the string.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

to hank and greysides...many thanks for clearing that up for me....


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

to hank and greysides...many thanks for clearing that up for me....


----------

